# Duck hunting Pics



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Was invited on some outstanding field duck shoots and thought I would share some photos.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Very great pics Kaiser..


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

awesome!! you using an SLR?


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Nice Pics

Six greenies in one volley is a quick way to a limit :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Good stuff - thanks for sharing.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

A flock of six mallards ALL drakes. That never happens if I am in the spread.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice pictures!


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

amazing picture!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

PJ said:



> A flock of six mallards ALL drakes. That never happens if I am in the spread.


Exactly what I was thinking........Again, nice pictures.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

You bastard! The picture of the big flock of mallies cupped is making me want to hop in the pickup and go south right now.. Great pictures!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

^
^
^
Slap Shot---what a classic movie---nice pics also!!!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome pictures man!!!!


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

that there is why i hunt. great pics!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks for sharing!! :beer:


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice pics...


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Great pics,if ya look close on the 4th pic (the right bird) you can see the shot cup mid pic and the shot string just as it hits the bird,(cool)looks like heavy loads,BB's maybe? Judging by the shot size not to mention how they messed them up later in the pics.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet pics!


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

the picture with all the mallards cupped is now permanently on my background so i see it every day!

AWESOME pictures!

Post some more i know you have more!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

mshutt said:


> the picture with all the mallards cupped is now permanently on my background so i see it every day!


2nd


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Nicely done, those are some great photos


----------



## oKr4zYo (Dec 22, 2008)

These are some really cool action shots in the field. I would love to see more if anyone has any.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

the best yet


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice pics.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Those are some awesome pics


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

amazing


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

the funnest hunt of the year...i love hunting in the snow....i havent been on this site in ages....didnt know you were on here zeb, nice pics as usual the goose pics are crazy good....makes me wish i had a good camera


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thats were all the drakes are! 8)


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Best duck porn of 2009!


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

Kaiser, those pictures are awesome. Some of those would be cool to put in sequence on the wall or something. What kind of camera do you have? I bought a lower model digital slr last year and it takes great pictures but another $250-$500 on my camera would make a big difference. anyway those are cool.


----------



## woody41 (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice pics...


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

sweet pics


----------

